# Forum Time Zone



## jeff (Dec 11, 2004)

What time zone and clock style should we use at penturners.org?


----------



## roberts (Dec 12, 2004)

I would vote for Zulu as we are an International group and our members come from all corners of the world, not that it makes any odds to me as to what time somebody posts a comment as I am only interested and enjoy what that comment says.

Bob `S`
&lt;VBG&gt;


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 12, 2004)

Jeff:

How long are you going to let the poll go before making a decision??


----------



## jeff (Dec 13, 2004)

Randy

I usually let a poll run for a couple weeks before I draw any conclusions.  If we had 100 votes and a clear preference, that'd be pretty convincing that we should make a change.


----------



## Kim (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roberts_
> <br />I would vote for Zulu as we are an International group and our members come from all corners of the world, not that it makes any odds to me as to what time somebody posts a comment as I am only interested and enjoy what that comment says.
> 
> Bob `S`
> &lt;VBG&gt;



I agree with Roberts.

I think the fact that the "I" in IAP stands for "International" should leave no question as to what time standard to use.

Choosing a time zone based on how many members reside in that zone is not ummmmm..... "International".

Kim


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 13, 2004)

The problem with the "I" argument is that menbers in Cairo and Sydney are on their own local time and Z-time means no more to them than it does to most US members.  

I regularly visit several international web sites and they are set to local server time or have an option for each member to plug in his/her own TZ.  Zulu doesn't really mean very much to anyone other than the military, airline pilots and astronomers.


----------



## roberts (Dec 13, 2004)

Randy, it means a lot to the UK because from the last Sunday in October to the last Sunday in March, our clocks go back one hour to GMT (Zulu time) the remainder of the year we are on (Summer) daylight saving time. (Dates back to first world war when the clocks were put forward one hour during summer to aid the farmers, who said us Brits are not mad , most of us would like to be on one time or another as that hour either way takes the body some time to get used to.

Bob `S`
&lt;VBG&gt;


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 14, 2004)

Personally, I love DLS; but I know there are a lot of folks who have legitimate arguments against it


----------



## Mike_O (Dec 15, 2004)

Jeff, I am not sure that it would make any difference what time we used if we had the current time showing on each page. I am not sure how easy that is to do, but I know that I have seen it used on another forumt that used Snitz sofware to run the site.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 15, 2004)

Jeff has already mentioned that the next upgrade of the software will probably have that option; but it is not available now!!


----------



## Mike_O (Dec 15, 2004)

Randy, I didn't see it mentioned here. I guess that it must have been elsewhere in the forums. Sorry for any redundnacy.


----------



## jeff (Dec 16, 2004)

Mike - What Snitz forum is that?  I'll contact the admin and see if I can poach his code.  There is no "official" Snitz mod for member time adjustment, so most people hack their own together.  I could do the same thing, but since it's supposed to come out in the base code in the next release, I thought I'd wait.  If this forum you refer to has a relatively clean implementation that they're willing to part with, I'll give it a whirl here. THANKS!


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks to all of you who voted in this poll. The clear favorite is US Eastern Time, in 12 hour format (am/pm). The penturners.org clock style and time zone will be changed accordingly.


----------

